# Jerry West and Phil Jackson Were Not the Best of Friends



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Jerry West and Phil Jackson Were Not the Best of Friends*
Written by Ramneet Singh on 09/12/2011 

Los Angeles Lakers legend, Jerry West, and Hall-of-Fame coach, Phil Jackson, did not bond well during their time working together. Despite winning an NBA championship, there were internal conflicts between the General Manager and the Head Coach.

In his soon to be released biography, Jerry West had this to say about The Zen Master. ”So one of the problems I had with Phil was this,” West writes. “His office was right near mine and when he would arrive in the morning, he would walk right past and never even bother to wave or duck his head in to say hello.

“Phil and I had no relationship,” West writes. “None. He didn’t want me around and had absolutely no respect for me—of that, I have no doubt.”

In another biography of about West titled ‘Jerry West,’ author Roland Lazenby writes that “The Logo” never wanted to hire Phil Jackson in the first place. And it obvious why West was upset when owner Jerry Buss added the Zen Master to the coaching staff.

Now retired Phil Jackson knew former Laker GM did not want to add him to the team, and thus they tried to stay as far away from each other as possible. West said Jackson once kicked him out of the locker-room, and was quite rude in the process.

Jerry West will most likely write more about his former colleague in his new book, so make sure you buy a copy and get the latest on the “feud.”



- ps I have a galley of West by West and just got done reading it - he really doesnt say much more than what is stated here so you dont have to buy a copy for that reason but it is a pretty interesting book with lots of Lakerland (and NBA) insights and West comes off looking pretty tormented

http://www.lakersnation.com/jerry-west-and-phil-jackson-were-not-the-best-of-friends/2011/09/12/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad Phil joined and we won all those rings, despite his and West's differences.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think everyone just tolerates Phil


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This lockout needs to end soon.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Phils gone, you can come back now Jerry


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> This lockout needs to end soon.


I come in every few days, briefly check the board, and leave. These stories are beyond lame right now. I think an article about Mike Brown's battle with male pattern baldness would be more compelling.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pinball said:


> I come in every few days, briefly check the board, and leave. These stories are beyond lame right now. *I think an article about Mike Brown's battle with male pattern baldness would be more compelling.*


Nobody wants to hear a story about a losing battle.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pinball said:


> I come in every few days, briefly check the board, and leave. These stories are beyond lame right now. I think an article about Mike Brown's battle with male pattern baldness would be more compelling.


you have a Coldplay lyric as part of your avatar - I'm sure you are more than comfortable with 'lame'

anyway this particular story would be out regardless of the state of the season as the Logo is releasing a book and this is the juiciest tidbit (alas) from it


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you have a Coldplay lyric as part of your avatar - I'm sure you are more than comfortable with 'lame'
> 
> anyway this particular story would be out regardless of the state of the season as the Logo is releasing a book and this is the juiciest tidbit (alas) from it


My apologies if you thought the "lame" remark was directed at you. I was just commenting on the stories on the boards in general. They aren't replacing the void of the NBA season for me. As for me sig, yeah I like Coldplay...Everyone is entitled to guilty pleasures.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is this a secret? Jerry was pisses that buss always stated that he didn't feel office personell should earn over 2 million than paid Phil 5.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

apparently Jerry once walked into a post game locker room (as was his habit forever) and Jackson told him "get the f--- out of here West"

otherwise they barely spoke to each other


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is this a secret? Jerry was pisses that buss always stated that he didn't feel office personell should earn over 2 million than paid Phil 5.


also he was pissed that Buss made a liar out of him with Kurt Rambis and also he was pissed because he essentially wasnt consulted on the decision but then had to toe the company line


his relationship with Buss was also rocky


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Pinball said:


> I come in every few days, briefly check the board, and leave. These stories are beyond lame right now. *I think an article about Mike Brown's battle with male pattern baldness would be more compelling.*





BlakeJesus said:


> Nobody wants to hear a story about a losing battle.


SALTS!


----------



## eheart12 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aloofness comes naturally to Phil Jackson. He's made a career out of acting bemused, whether he's on camera on the sideline of an NBA Finals contest on national TV, or behind the scenes dealing with his players. But they're in the team, the goal is more important than the role.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bemused certainly worked wonders this season


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

this is not a news


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

onelakerfan said:


> this is not a news


excellent contribution to the thread


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> apparently Jerry once walked into a post game locker room (as was his habit forever) and Jackson told him "get the f--- out of here West"
> 
> otherwise they barely spoke to each other


LOL, if that is the only conversation they had between each other that does not bode well for either of them. :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ordered this book and it came today. I'll give impressions when I'm done.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just finished the book, really only served as West's therapy to talk about all the things that tormented him. He gave little insight into his thought process of running a team or even competing as a player. Pass on this book.


----------

